# Máquina de algodón dulce - cálculo de la resistencia



## nandotronica (Abr 18, 2012)

Resulta que estoy armando una máquina de algodón dulce.
Lo estoy consiguiendo con resistencias cerámicas a una temperatura suficiente para que me derrita la sacarosa (azúcar) que es de unos 140 a 180 grados. Si coloco unos granos de azúcar sobre la resistencia sí se derrite hasta quemar. Este azúcar está en un pote metálico de 6 cm de diámetro, bien fino metálico ( tipo lata de sardinas) pero me actúa como disipador. La tensión aquí es de 127Vac. 

El control de la potencia  lo hago con un dimmer. La altura de la separación de la lata con la resistencia/s es de unos3 a 4 mm.

Los valore que ya probé y si bien calentaban pero no dieron eran 8K6, 6K2.

Alguien me puede dar una manito??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 18, 2012)

Por lo que vi de una comercial, el consumo llega a 450 watts. Para esa potencia y con tu tensión de red, serían unos 39 ohms (es el valor normalizado más cercano), pero el tema es la potencia de la misma. Creo que sería conveniente usar una de esas resistencias de plancha.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Algunas cafeteras electricas tienen resistencias blindadas redondas y han de andar por esa potencia :


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola! Gracias por rsponder.
La idea está buena, sólo que es muy grande fisicamente hablando.
Tambien pensé en un soldador de 60w o 100w, pero pasa lo mismo.



Disculpame No habia visto  tu mensaje dosmetros!!! Tu idea esta buena pero el diámetro tendria que pasar apenas los 6 cm que esl de la turbina. Por esto pensé en resistencias cerámicas tipo las de fuente de tv.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

A ver si te conseguis una de estas :







http://www.masoportunidades.com.ar/...tencia-para-estufa-disponible-en-buenos-aires


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola! Gracias por rsponder.
Impresionante!!!! de donde sacastes eso??? Es un calentador de aquellos de la abuela!!!1
Voy a seguir buscando algo parecido aunque el espacio que tengo es reducido y lo que use debe ser en posición horizontal.
Gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 18, 2012)

Si te das maña, podrías usar algo como esto:
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-421562992-calentador-electrico-de-agua-camping-oficina-termo-hogar-_JM_
Son baratos y quizás te sirva.


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 18, 2012)

Hola Black tiger! La idea es muy buena pero claro que como vos dos decís me tengo que dar manã.
Primero es una resistencia calculada para agua, entonces en la sacarosa habria que testear para controlar bien la temperatura y ver como reacciona.
Después seria el espacio fisico aunque se podria modificar la turbina (recipiente) para que sea mas alta y entre mejor. Claro esto es pensando en una Resistencia por dentro.
Si fuese por debajo tambien habria que controlar bien la tensión de alimentación para una temperatura controlada.

La idea está muy buena tambien sólo que devo buscar junto al valor de la potencia el tamaño.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhh ¿ Y varias resistencias cerámicas de las pistolas aplicadoras ? Esas son PTC o sea que al aumentar la temperatura aumentan la resistencia , no necesitan termostato , inclusive son automáticas 220 / 110


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 18, 2012)

Gracias por responder de nuevo.Te confieso que ni se me pasó por la cabeza, además ni sabia que las resistencias de estos eran ptc.
Voy a desarmar uno que tengo aquí. Hay que ver hasta que temperatura sube o llega antes de la resistencia aumentar a su máximo y limitarme la corriente.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 18, 2012)

Yo lo que te diría es que pases el centro del eje del motor por el centro del "rulo" del calentador. Luego con el dimmer es cuestión de ajustar la temperatura. He visto que lo hacen con un simple mechero de gas pequeño, así que con esto supongo que debe andar.

Y me están dando ganas de hacer uno. El motor ya lo tengo pensado (de una bomba para vaciar lavarrropas) luego el contenedor (quizás alguna lata de conservas) y el calentador


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 18, 2012)

Gracias por responder de nuevo.Te confieso que ni se me pasó por la cabeza, además ni sabia que las resistencias de estos eran ptc.
Voy a desarmar uno que tengo aquí. Hay que ver hasta que temperatura sube o llega antes de la resistencia aumentar a su máximo y limitarme la corriente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Me dió curiosidad . . .  

http://www.selectelectricidad.com/product/pistola-silicona-gluematic-3002-steinel/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Abr 18, 2012)

También esta resistencia debería funcionar. Habría que ponerla en algún recipiente lleno de arena o algo por el estilo. Y con dimmer sí o sí.
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-422210345-calentador-electrico-inmersion-220v-agua-te-cafe-mate-oferta-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2012)

Por eso las que vi en los parques-plazas , tienen una batería de automovil para el motor y un quemador a gas.

Podrias calentar con infrarrojo , o sea lámparitas o tubos de cuarzo.

Ahora que me acuerdo un matrimonio amigo compraron una de estas para hacerle azuquitas al nene , menos de 100 dólares , y funcionaba !

http://www.falabella.com.ar/webapp/...&StrOrigen=0&StrMos=1&ruta=5&merchant_rn=1891


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola muchachos!! Muchas gracias por la gran ayuda!!!!
No estaba respondiendo porque estaba haciendo los "ensayos" con la resistencis/ PTV de la pistola glue.
El ptc lo puse a 2mm de la base/depósito/turbina o sea el recipiente que lleva el azúcar. Una sola no dá, mínimo tendrá que ser por lo menos 3 a 4 de estos ptcs, pero el formato complica.
Por ejemplo ideal seria poner un recipiente unido a la boca donde el azucar depositado pasase por dentro del pico metálico, sea derretido en este al pasr e por último caer en la turbina que gira y forma las fibras de sacaroza.

La idea aqui de mi parte es hacer una maquina toda eléctrica o sea sin usar nada de gas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2012)

Me parece que estás encarando mal la cosa , *el azucar va dentro de la turbina y calientan la turbina desde abajo* , probá con 4 lamparitas bi-pin


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 19, 2012)

Hola! En realidad la tengo clara, pues los videos que vi todos calientan la turbina desde abajo con una resistência x que es lo que quiero hacer. La idéa que pasé aquí era tan sólo una idea.
Las que son a gas y que son las más comunes no quiero, sólo electrica. 
Disculpame dosmetros! Cuales son las lamparitas bi-pin???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2012)

Son como las dicroicas sin el reflector :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLU-30233813-lampara-bi-pin-m32-halogena-12v-50w-_JM_


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 19, 2012)

Si...sí claro son las dicroicas esas que son um bulbo , hay hasta de 150W x 24v, las de 50W son de 12v.
Bueno, te agradesco mucho, por hoy ya alcanzó que mañana hay que laburar.
Te mando un abrazo
Hasta mañana.


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola!!!  Otra cosa tambien que me encontré fué una resistencia de ducha eléctrica. Como todos sabemos estas se queman si las conectamos sin agua. Entonces la puse en un dimmer que está con un minimo de 80v que obviamente la puso al rojo vivo. Pensando un poco si controlo la tensión de alimentación con el dimmer y a la resistencia la puse en un tarrito (molde) con pegamento de piso sobre piso que tiene arena y además de rígido está compuesto com aditivos plásticos puede ser que quede como si estuviera embutida en una cerámica).

Está secando en el sol, quando está más rigida le voy a dar un golpe de horno para evaporar el agua todavia dentro de el. Esta mezcla o tambien llamada de pegamento para pisos es por un lado muy rígido cuando seco y supuestamente/teoricamente aislante.

Mientras se cumple este proceso, tengo que montar un dimmer que ma varíe la tensión de alimentación de la carga bien poquito hasta el máximo posíble, para calcular la tensón Vac ideal de alimentación.

Estoy sacando fotos para luego subir.
Sigo en la lucha


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2012)

El dimmer hacelo con un tiristor así trabajas solo con media onda


----------



## nandotronica (Abr 25, 2012)

Sí voy a hacer eso. El tema ahora va a ser intentar bajar el voltaje de la alimentación porque levanta mucho.Co 80vac que era lo mínimo que me daba con el triac se ponia al rojo vivo. Lo ideal va a ser hacer alimentar desde  un minimo de tensión, ir variando hasta llegar a la potencia necesária para derretir la sacaroza con el recervatório girando.
Voy a ver si hago un variador con el tic106.
Gracias nuevamente.
1 abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2012)

Probá , antes de cambiar el triac por el tiristor , de ponerle un díodo en serie.

Salutti


----------



## luiscarlos94 (Abr 26, 2015)

Hola que tal, soy nuevo en el foro y espero puedan ayudarme por favor.

Estoy planeando hacer una maquina de algodon de azucar, he visto que no se trata más que un motor de C.D. que hará girar un pequeño recipiente de aluminio para el azucar.He visto que se puede prender fuego con gas para que caliente el recipiente de aluminio y derrita el azucar que se le eche.

Pero vi en una maquina ya profesional que utilizaban una resistencia de cuarzo para calentar éste recipiente y pensé que quizá podria utilizar una resistencia como las que utilizan las parrillas electricas para cocinar por debajo y empecé a hacer un pequeño bosquejo en Corel Draw.

Prácticamente es solo una lata que gira respecto el centro gracias al motor de DC
Ver el archivo adjunto 128790

Ahora bien, al problema en que me encuentro es que no puedo poner la resistencia pegada a la lata porque se enredarían los cables al momento de girar el motor. ¿Habrá alguna forma para poner la resistencia pegada a la lata sin que se enreden los cables? 
Ver el archivo adjunto 128793

O bien si pudiera poner la resistencia con una pequeña separación de la lata para que no girara junto con la lata y pasar el motor por el centro de la resistencia, así evitando que se enreden los cables
Ver el archivo adjunto 128794

Pero la lata necesita tener un diámetro de 9 cm. y las resistencias que venden están más grandes
Ver el archivo adjunto 128792
(supongamos que el espiral negro es la resistencia)

Ver el archivo adjunto 128791

Entonces en resumidas cuentas:

-¿Puedo hacer algun arreglo para pegar la resistencia a la lata sin que se enreden los cables  al momento de girar el motor?

-Debido a que el tamaño de las resistencias que venden son de un diametro más grande del que necesito ¿se pueden hacer más pequeñas así como recortandolas? ¿o como podría hacer una resistencia como éstas  pero a la medida que ocupo?

Se los agradecería mucho si me pudiesen ayudar con recomendaciones


----------



## shevchenko (Abr 26, 2015)

Se puede si, hacer girar la resistencia si. Pero esas resistencias gastan muchisimo y ese punto de giro y CONTACTO tendra mucho desgaste, por eso es que el legendario sistema usa gas. Fijate este tema  hablan sobre resistencias echas asi te orientas.
y usar resistencias tipo la de los "secadores de pelo" y también usar ese motor para hacer llegar aire muy caliente a la lata que gira? hay algunos sopladores de aire caliente que llegan a los 200 Grados C!! siempre y cuando el aire al pasar no desvirtúe el sistema...
De entrada creo tendrías que saber que temperatura usa, tal vez podrias usar resistencias de 10 watts cerámicas muchas de ellas a 1 mm del plato girando aunque si bien calentaran mucho tal vez el plato no...


Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2015)

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-485954721-cafetera-resistencia-con-tapon-de-12-1000-w-120-v-_JM_


https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...&sa=X&ei=EvM8VYXNO4upNru8gMgN&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------

